# Will this combo fit?



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey guys 

My father recently bought a 2012 750 brute, he ordered 

ITP SS 112's 14' wheels 

14x6 front 
14x8 rear

AND

27' ITP XTR tires 

27x9x14 front 
27x11x14 rear

When he picked the bike and got it home I took a run down to see it, upon my arrival the rear wheels looked to be the wrong offset. 

The rear wheels ended up having the honda offset 3+5 so you could imagine the look of it. 

I told him they were the wrong offset. He talked to the dealer today and they said the reason why they used the 3+5 offset was because if they used a 5+3 offset the tires would have rubbed on the exhaust! 

For some reason I can't beleive this one bit!

Can anyone tell me any different? Thanks!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Sounds as if they are trying to cover there screw up. People run irs wheels every day on front and back with no problems 5+2 is typical but anyways the fronts should be 4+2 rear 5+3. You will have a slight offset difference but a 5+3 has more offset than a 5+2 so they will definitely fit without rubbing.

A 3+5 rim will put the rims alot wider than the front


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

I hve no idea about the off set but the tires will be just fine. I have 27-9-12 nd 27-11-12 on stock wheels. ended up puting 1" spacers just because one tire was just barely rubbing the gas tank caseing.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I really wish I could say :bs2: (and be 100% sure about it).

I think they'd fit without a problem....especially since the offset of an aftermarket wheel is a little more than a stock one. Around here kawi has them on the showroom floor with MSA Diesel's and 30" MotoMonsters, BUT they also have a 2" lift, no wheel spacers used, but the lift would be the difference. Same thing with a guy I work with...he's got a 12' with SS wheels and old school 29.5 outlaws (s/w combo), no spacers, but he's also running a 2" HL lift . I just cannot see why a 27X11 tire wouldn't fit on the back of a stock machine.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

i fit 28's on my 2012 brute 650 without a lift or anything.. noticed i rubbed slightly in the front when slamming the front end down.. cranked the front shocks up and that was eliminated. so yeah i think they'll fit.


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

*what the offset looks like!*

yeah this is what the offset looks like.... my bike is on the left his is on the right...

my rear wheels are the 5+2 offset

his rear wheels are the 3+5 offset

Looks like there is plenty of room for a 5+3 offset to fit before the tire hits the exhaust.....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They screwed up. Make them fix it.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I agree with P425 on this one %100. They screwed up and seems that they are trying to cover it by shootin' you a line of bull****. Stick to your guns and make 'em fix it.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

X3 ^^^ Thats not right!


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

I will keep you guys updated... and see what the ol man gets in the end...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Rule of thumb..IRS-always have the first number the highest to avoid bearing problems down the road.. although some guys like the look of the 2+5s they are for the SRAs first. I run 5+3 x14" 112s and use the 9/11 combos with no rubbing issues..not even close. *Make them fix it!*


----------

